# USA Passport Renewal



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello,

1. Is there visitors parking for US Consulate in Bur Dubai?

2. How early before the appointment time should one arrive for security, etc.?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

debbie790 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. Is there visitors parking for US Consulate in Bur Dubai?
> 
> ...


Hi,
There is a big paid car park across the road by the creek side - embassies and consulates don't tend to allow visitors cars too near their buildings these days - for obvious reasons!
No idea about timings.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Note there's quite a bit of construction near the consulate and finding parking, especially in the afternoon. I'd suggest taxi; especially easy for collecting you.

Give yourself at least 10-15 minutes before your appointment for screening.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jubmasterflex said:


> Note there's quite a bit of construction near the consulate and finding parking, especially in the afternoon. I'd suggest taxi; especially easy for collecting you.
> 
> Give yourself at least 10-15 minutes before your appointment for screening.


x2 i agree ^^


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Can I carry my mobile at the consulate? Do they provide a locker? or I should just leave my phone in the car?

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

debbie790 said:


> Can I carry my mobile at the consulate? Do they provide a locker? or I should just leave my phone in the car?
> 
> Thanks


Of course you can't! Leave it in the car.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

This is what my American co-workers say:

Parking is not impossible but taxis are more reliable.

When you enter the consulate for screening - only during your designated appointment time frame, you can leave mobiles with the security staff. They have baskets for the mobiles and store them while you're inside the consulate. 

Take a book with you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you can leave the mobile with security. 
in Abu Dhabi, you cannot carry ANY bags, and there is nowhere to store them. This was mentioned very clearly on the website. Similarly, if this is applicable in Dubai, check if they mention it. in AD, a woman had to go back home/somewhere else to keep her (largeish) handbag - she had come by taxi, and there was nowhere to store it close to the premises.


----------

